# Fake Gibson in St. Thomas Ontario



## F.Aker (Feb 8, 2020)

This guy is advertising it as a Gibson.

Gibson | Guitars | London | Kijiji

He’s been contacted, knows it’s fake, doesn’t care.
So I posted this...

Beware Fake Gibson | Guitars | London | Kijiji

I’d post pics but don’t have enough posts yet.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've seen your ad, but not the original.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

F.Aker said:


> I’d post pics but don’t have enough posts yet.


It doesn't go by post count, it goes by membership. You pay for a gold membership, you can post pictures off you PC and place FS/FT/LF ads. Copy image and paste in your thread and you can post images.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m
Curious if you came and joined here just today just to make this your first post? 

how do you know it’s fake?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## F.Aker (Feb 8, 2020)

sambonee said:


> I’m
> Curious if you came and joined here just today just to make this your first post?
> 
> how do you know it’s fake?


Other than “Just look at it!!!”?

The headstock shape is ALL wrong, the metric bridge, the Asian pickup rings, the plain fingerboard, the truss rod cover, and the fact you can see there’s a yellow Epiphone sticker under the orange Gibson one.
Gibson did make a model of 335 with a single volume and tone but it didn’t look like this model and the position of the knobs were different. The volume was below the tailpiece, not between the bridge and tailpiece like on this one.

Oh, and then there’s this...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s your personal stake in this? It seems a little odd to go beyond informing the seller to creating a profile on a guitar forum with the handle F.Aker.


----------



## F.Aker (Feb 8, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> What’s your personal stake in this? It seems a little odd to go beyond informing the seller to creating a profile on a guitar forum with the handle F.Aker.


Looking out for the guitar community. Not everyone is as well informed as some of us. This guy has been contacted by several people and is well aware that it’s fake. He’s still trying to sell it as a Gibson and having met people who were scammed on a Chibson, I’m just bringing attention to it.

As for the account, maybe I don’t feel like getting doxxed by the seller. From some of the messages myself and others have received from this guy, I don’t need him knowing who I am.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Entertaining. I need a fan base to help me become famous. We would all play chibsons is it helped flame the forums.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

F.Aker said:


> I’d post pics but don’t have enough posts yet.


You can't upload pics without a paid account, but you can insert image links and they will show. Click on the 'image' button and insert the url of the pic.










The problem with doing it this way though, is once the ad is taken down, the pics will disappear on the forum.


----------



## F.Aker (Feb 8, 2020)

jb welder said:


> You can't upload pics without a paid account, but you can insert image links and they will show. Click on the 'image' button and insert the url of the pic.
> 
> The problem with doing it this way though, is once the ad is taken down, the pics will disappear on the forum.


Yeah, sorry. I have images on my iPad that I wanted to upload and thought it was a “post count” thing. I know on other guitar forums, usually a basic membership allows you to upload.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Love the label that says “Gibson GUITAR”
So it’s an Epiphone that’s had the headstock trimmed off? it was probably worth more as a legitimate Epiphone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> The problem with doing it this way though, is once the ad is taken down, the pics will disappear on the forum.


open the pic, right click 'copy image', right click 'paste' here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I messaged him "fake"

He replied "fool"

I replied "Not fooled by your fake 335 you mean."


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just like headstock decals, one can buy labels as well.
Gibson ES-335 Orange Labels | Brian Goff's Bizarre Guitars


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Just like headstock decals, one can buy labels as well.
> Gibson ES-335 Orange Labels | Brian Goff's Bizarre Guitars
> 
> View attachment 293682


I need one. I have a legit 335 I bought used from a friend who bought it new. I never thought about the label, but it's not there. Will Gibson send me one?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Will Gibson send me one?


You'll have to contact them to find out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Verne said:


> It doesn't go by post count, it goes by membership. You pay for a gold membership, you can post pictures off you PC and place FS/FT/LF ads. Copy image and paste in your thread and you can post images.



You can post pics without a paid membership. Or at least you could when I joined.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sambonee said:


> how do you know it’s fake?



Just look at it!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sambonee said:


> how do you know it’s fake?





colchar said:


> Just look at it!!!


I've never seen a Gibson ES335 with 1 vol, 1 tone.
Epi studios, yes.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got this Gibson for sale !


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I've never seen a Gibson ES335 with 1 vol, 1 tone.
> Epi studios, yes.


Gibson did make one model (for a really short time) but it didn’t look like this one and the controls were in a slightly different spot.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> I got this Gibson for sale !


This is obviously a fake because a Les Paul Custom would have the split-diamond inlay, not the crown.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> This is obviously a fake because a Les Paul Custom would have the split-diamond inlay, not the crown.


You just saved me a lot of money. Thanks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Might be an estate sale; I'm guessing the original owner choked on someone else's vomit.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

at a glance the first 335. I have never seen a top like that on a 335.. Also no inlays of any kind on the fret board.


----------

